# Punctured HVAC line - Homeowner responsible?



## northave (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a remodel going on for a condo building with three different owners. We took off the existing siding and trim, put up Tyvek and new siding and trim. In the process of installing the trim, the framers put nails through the gas lines and the hvac line. Am I responsible or are the homeowners? My insurance will not cover it.


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

if your guys caused the leaks what makes you think that you wouldnt be responsible? If you back into my car just becasue you insurance wont cover your stupidity I should pay for it?


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

I think that we are comparing apples with apples here, I go to your house to run a new water service, in doing so I hit an underground electric service. I know for a fact it is my problem. And Yes I have had to fix it. Is that close enough? Why is it the homeowners problem? I am sure next time you will be more careful. I am not being angry I am just telling it like it is.. the truth hurts sometimes/


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

I think the company that made the nails is responsible.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Did the lines have the proper protection per code at the time they were installed. Were they inspected?? That would be what my insurance co would be looking at. .... Our code was black steel gas pipe with no buried fittings for a long time. That was a good code.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

The only way I could see you NOT being responsible is if the property owners are acting as their own GC and THEY hired the framers. If you brought in the framers it's your baby all day long.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

We had one here recently on new construction where the flex gas line was strapped centered betwwen two 2x6 studs and inspected. The insulators cut the straps and moved the pipe to the outside of the wall against the stud. Siders came and popped that thing full of nails. I don't think anyone blamed the siders.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I installed some crown in a hall way once.Hit a water line that was resting on top of the drywall.Not my fault in the least.Copper was totally installed against code and I had no reason what so ever to think I might hit something I should not.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

d-rez said:


> I think the company that made the nails is responsible.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Were they your framers? Do they work for your company? Are they subs that have their own insurance? If they are your employees and your insurance company won't cover it, it's time to find a new insurance company.

If there are any error in this post, spelling or otherwise, it's Nathan's fault.
.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

d-rez said:


> I think the company that made the nails is responsible.


I don't care who you are, that my friend is funny! :laughing:


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

How long were the nails,probably no longer than 21/2" right? I know in NY there are codes for pipes in exterior walls. It is the pipe installers responsibility to ensure that they are protected. Just like on the inside, electricians and plumbers need to install nail plates to protect wire and pipe from screws and nails. In a retrofit how could you ever know about those lines?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Fix the GD thing and stop whining!


----------

